# Busted!



## mikey (Apr 1, 2005)

well my freind and i were smoking back in the woods near our houses outta my homemade water bong  and we were walking back and we see some 20 yr. old dudes we have smoked with before and they are with a guy i dont kno well to make a long story short the guy says he is a cop and pulls out a cell phone and says he dialed for his backup now remember i have a bong in my pocket now my freind takes off running but im too high and i trip over my own foot so the guy is talking on his cell phone and i take the bong outta my pocket and throw it into the creek back in the woods and take off running now as i said earlier im high as hell so i run into my backyard and jump in my pool to lose my scent i sit in the pool for a good hour and then i realise i still have a bag of pot in my pocket and i say to myself well you get the point post your close calls or when you got busted


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 2, 2005)

dude, that was so not clever of you and your friend, did this guy had a badge or something to prove that he was a cop? No, he just grabbed his cell phone and "pretended" to make a call, you guys were probably so stoned that you didn't even realize that and just freaked out. I got busted before, for growing and for smoking in public places.

greetz


----------



## mikey (Apr 3, 2005)

brainwreck said:
			
		

> dude, that was so not clever of you and your friend, did this guy had a badge or something to prove that he was a cop? No, he just grabbed his cell phone and "pretended" to make a call, you guys were probably so stoned that you didn't even realize that and just freaked out. I got busted before, for growing and for smoking in public places.
> 
> greetz


we were just sooo stoned we just flipped out and took off it was freezing in the pool though i jumped in there to try and lose my scent in case they brought out the houndsdude i dont think they wouldve done that now that i think about it but i was too high to care


----------



## 420time (Apr 13, 2005)

don't be so harsh we all did stupit things when we were young. and their are assholes all over that think it's funny to mess with young folks starten out.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 14, 2005)

True. But I think Mikey is lucky that those "assholes" didn`t beat his brains out & steal his weed. You have to be careful, man - people get killed over less every day. 

We all know its a jungle out there. 

I`m just glad Mikey wasn`t near the edge of a cliff.


----------



## Ad1 (Apr 29, 2005)

mikey said:
			
		

> we were just sooo stoned we just flipped out and took off it was freezing in the pool though i jumped in there to try and lose my scent in case they brought out the houndsdude i dont think they wouldve done that now that i think about it but i was too high to care



LOL, thats a pretty funny story, however if they had brought out the hounds, dont you think they would have followed the scent to the swimming pool you were still sitting in?


----------



## naimitsukai (May 5, 2005)

what the hell dude, so did you find out if he was really a cop, or was he just messin with you? sucks about your weed in your pocket


----------



## JennysMan (May 6, 2005)

Alright. Picture this. I've stopped my car by a farmer's field and jumped out for a quick one. I walked up the lane a little away from the road. So I'm half way through this joint when I look up and see coming toward me a man... with a dog... and a shotgun slung over his back!! Man I nearly crapped myself. I'm figuring this guy to be the farmer who owns the field, and all I can think is what it's gonna be like to get shot in the knees with that monster shotgun he has while his dog rips my balls off!

I managed to calm myself down and chill the **** out. When he got down to where I was I just casually started to talk to him. Turns out he was just hunting pigeons in this guys field. Even better he pulled out a joint and stood there with me!

The moral is don't freak out. I've found that staying calm is the best policy in these situations. If you bolt they'll know for sure what you're up to.


----------



## JennysMan (May 6, 2005)

And if you think that's bad then listen to this one.

Me and a friend were smoking in the car one night. In a pretty remote area. Now I should point out that I live in Northern Ireland, and the largest offshore British Army barracks is located in my home town! During the Cold War it was pretty high on Russia's list of world targets in Megadeaths! That's how big it is. Anyway, we were sitting in the car rolling a few fat boys with the radio turned on. Since it was the summer we had an ounce each with us. All of a sudden we were blinded by lights from 2 vehicles which had just come over the little hill in front of us. We couldn't make out who it was until 3 men got out of the back of the leading vehicle carrying what, in the darkness and silhouetted by the lights, looked to me like assault rifles. It was in that moment I knew for sure it was the army and my heart stopped. I had suspected it was them since there were two vehicles and an army vehicle is not permitted to travel alone.

So 2 soldiers approached from either side of the vehicle. Rifles at the ready. We were in the middle of rolling 2 joints for Christs sake! I quickly hid all the stuff under my seat. They guy who approached my window can't have been any older than 17. All I could think was "****, this guy looks more frightened than me". The conversation went like this:

"Evening gentlemen. Can I ask what you're doing down here"

"Hi. We were just having a drive and decided to stop here for a cigarette"

(To be honest I was seriously thinking of saying that my male friend and I were a couple and looking for a good make out spot. I'd rather they thought that than the alternative!)

"Are you sure thats all you're smoking lads? Jump out of the car please"

And they proceeded to search the vehicle with torches as we stood by and watched. One of the guys looked under the drivers seat and to this day I can't understand how he didn't notice 2 ounces of pot and 2 half rolled joints. Hell, maybe he did and they were looking for something else. All I know is I never wore that underwear again.

So they let us go and we drove away counting our blessings.


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 6, 2005)

Weak Mikey. Glad you didnt get thrown in the slammer. Never asume anything.


----------



## rasta (May 9, 2005)

you have to be #@%@# kidding ,,,stop smoking right now ,there may be a very small chance of saving the one brain cell you have left


----------



## mikey (May 11, 2005)

naimitsukai said:
			
		

> what the hell dude, so did you find out if he was really a cop, or was he just messin with you? sucks about your weed in your pocket


yea well later on i found out it was bullshit and indeed they were drug dealers i found out when a 7 cop car line drove down my street and they had a shootout from the house the cops found almost 6 kilos of pot and 2 kilos of heroin and pcp


----------



## rasta (May 12, 2005)

mikey your my hero dude


----------



## mahakala (May 13, 2005)

Here's one:
Me and a buddy were heading to a party one summer night and decided to try out this new "strawberry" blunt wrap. Bad idea, cause around here the cops get all excited and start spot checkin everone. We come around a bend in the road and BANG! there are the cops stoppin every car. We were about halfway through the fucker when we hit the bend so the car was really smokey. My buddy drops the blunt on the floor and we start pushing smoke out the windows like mad! When we got to the checkpoint I couldn't hear the cop, his mouth was moving but there was no sound. I thougt 'oh shit I am so high I'm deaf', but it turned out the radio was turned way, way up. All the cop was saying was 'Move along'. I HAVE NEVER SMOKED WHILE DRIVING SINCE!


----------



## mikey (May 17, 2005)

rasta said:
			
		

> mikey your my hero dude



thanks hey rasta do you have any stories?

and that was a good one ive smoked so much before that i think im going deaf and i start to trip face oh god good times but most blunts give me headaches i like to stick to bowls and water bongs myself


----------



## mahakala (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, I much prefer my little red bonggggggg!! (sorry, I just watched Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back)


----------

